# a good cpu moniting tool for linux



## kgreene (Aug 12, 2007)

hi im new to linux ive been useing xandros for a while now but ive been trying to install a cpu monitering tool which i dont know how if anyone can help please do thank you


----------



## Zedicus (Aug 16, 2007)

gkrellm


----------

